
Age - The PGP Replacement (alpha) - mises
https://github.com/FiloSottile/age
======
xupybd
"The PGP Replacement" So does this have some kind of official backing that
means it's likely to surplant PGP?

I don't really know how these things work. Does it require a certain amount of
backing to do so?

------
chmaynard
> It’s meant to replace the use of gpg for encrypting files, backups, streams,
> etc.

Source: [https://age-tool.com](https://age-tool.com)

